# how to remove pesticides



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

if i buy plants from a florist and they have pesticides on them how can i get the pesticides off of them?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

How do you know they have pesticides, and do you know which ones?


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

I havnt bought any yet im just curious if there are any how could they be removed.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Only time will remove systemics. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/76526-how-long-until-plants-bought-nursery-frog-safe.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/72570-plant-cleaning-disinfecting-noob-1st-thread.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/59987-home-depot-question.html


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Only time will remove systemics.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/76526-how-long-until-plants-bought-nursery-frog-safe.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/72570-plant-cleaning-disinfecting-noob-1st-thread.html
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/59987-home-depot-question.html


Thanks for those Doug so what i basically got from that is if theyre from the home depot/lowes quarantine them for 3 months


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hubla75 said:


> Thanks for those Doug so what i basically got from that is if theyre from the home depot/lowes quarantine them for 3 months


Yes, but I prefer to wash out the dirt and bleach dip, 10% for ten minutes. A dip in soapy water can supply some extra protection against some bugs. Let the soapy residue dry on and then rinse the plant very well. Re-plant it and then age it. I typically try to age them for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Hubla75 (Jan 17, 2012)

great thanks for the help


----------

